# feline pine clumping?



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure there are some people on this forum that use the clumping version of feline pine. Could I get some feedback on this product? I currently use the regular feline pine and have been for a number of years but I suspect that one of my cats would much prefer a grain like litter as opposed to the pellets so I'm considering switching. Can anyone tell me how dusty the clumping version is, if it tracks a lot and how well it handles smell? Ideally I would like to hear how it compares to the original feline pine but any info at all would be helpful. If I do try it out, I'll update this thread with a comparison.

Thanks!
Kel


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I use the clumping version of feline pine. I have never tried the pellets. Here is my review.

Clumping - Clumps well most of the time
Dust - I don't notice any 
Tracking - Horrible....it is all over my house. I think I need to get a mat to put in front of the opening to the litter pan.
Odor Control - Good as long as you don't wait a few days between scoopings. 
Cat satisfaction - Good
My satisfaction - good except for the tracking


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have recently tried the clumping feline pine. I don't really care for it. 

I bought it for Kitty, I was wondering if the regular litter hurt her declawed paws...so I thought I'd try it out. So far, Kitty hasn't tried it out at all. I keep forgetting to lock it away when the other cats are in the room. So, Kota has tried it out exactly 3 times. 

My bed is full of feline pine as a result of those 3 visits...so, I've noticed the same tracking issues.

Also, I don't think it clumps very well. It does okay if they pee in the middle, but Kota always pees along the side and the clumps break apart as I scoop them.

Also, I think feline pine is weird to scoop. It is so light weight that it's more likely to fall out of the top of the scoop than actually go through the bottom of the scoop. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong with it.

Either way, if Kitty doesn't start using it...it's outta here.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Hmmm, if the tracking is that bad maybe I'll skip it and leave well enough alone. The pellets don't track much at all and I'm very happy with them, I just thought my one cat would like the clumping better. I don't want her to refuse the pellets if we try the clumping and I don't like it so I'll have to consider this a bit more. Who can know the mind of a cat anyway? I'll probably get the clumping and they'll both reject it and start peeing all over the house .

Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never tried the pine but I have been using swheat scoop with Hunter since he had his surgery. It does track more but it isn't dusty at all like clumping clay litters. I think it does a better job with odor control as well. He seems to like it as well. It clumps, but sometimes the urine clumps get stuck to the bottom of the box and have to be scraped off.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I tried the feline pine scoopable and HATED it. I didn't find it scoopable at all, the clumps were hardly clumps and its very stinky. Not impressed AT ALL. 

I did however, get intrigued enough to try the pellets again and have been using them since. Once you get used to how they work, it's very easy and there is NO smell. Loving them. Have been able to get them really cheap on sale in the 40lb bags, or the 7lb bags of Trader Joe's brand for $2.99 per bag and I also recently bought a bag of pine horse pellets from a feed store for a $5.69 for a 30lb bag. :wink:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I was using the Feline Pine scoopable for a while. I thought it clumped very well and was great with odor control. I like the smell of pine shavings, so the natural smell of the litter didn't bother me.
We switched back to Tidy Cats scoop, though, because the tracking was too much to bare. Its very fine and lightweight so it gets stuck to their paws and was tracked everywhere in the apartment... all throughout the carpet, on the furniture, counters, beds.... not even a mat and carpeting in front of the box kept them from tracking it absolutely everywhere.

So...how do the pellets work? I'm tempted to try them, but I'm not sure I like the idea of having a litter that isn't scoopable, especially with 4 cats using it.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I like the pellet version. It's affordable, has pretty much no dust and doesn't track much at all. When it gets wet, it turns into sawdust. The only scooping is for solids which I just flush. I guess there are a couple of options for dealing with the saw dust. You could just wait until the box is mostly full of dust and then dump the whole thing but that wastes a decent amount of pellets and you could end up with cats peeing on sawdust instead of the fresh pellets. I think that would result in a gooey mess.

Feline Pine sells a "self cleaning" litter box that's way too small for my girls but I bought one anyway and use it to sift the contents of their box every day or two. The self cleaning box is actually two boxes nested together. The top one is basically a mesh and the bottom is solid. The fresh pellets won't fall through to the bottom, only the saw dust (used litter). I sift and dump the saw dust in one container and the good pellets back into the litterbox.

I think it does pretty well on smell although I have a cat that won't cover to save her soul so it can be stinky in their bathroom. I hear it can be tricky to get cats to use the pellet version too since it's not sand-like. My girls didn't have much of a problem with it but it's something to keep in mind if you are thinking about trying it.


----------

